# Graphic design jobs in Ottawa



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anybody know of any good graphic design jobs in Ottawa? I'm not happy with my present position and would like to jump ship. Moved to my present job after ten years with my previous employer and found it to be a bad move,

I'm an art director/senior designer type with many years (too many some might say) experience, primarily in print but with quite a few websites under my belt. 

Anything out there? Comments and suggestions would be most welcome.

TIA.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Manny posted a job a while back on the Canada Web Developers and Designers Forums look under Jobs at the bottom. It would be a bonus to work with Manny ("we are not worthy" bow, down, bow down  )


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

You could also try the RGD website... they have job listings but I'm not sure if you need to be a member to access that part.

www.rgdontario.com i think? it might be .ca


----------

